# Ibrahimovic lascia il Psg al termine della stagione. Ufficiale.



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

Ora è ufficiale. Zlatan Ibrahimovic, a Bein Sport, ha comunicato che dalla prossima non sarà più un giocatore del Paris Saint Germain. Ecco quanto dichiarato dallo svedese:"Per il momento, non sarà più un giocatore del Psg dalla prossima stagione".

Poco dopo, ha confermato l'addio:"Resto solo se sostituiscono la Torre Eiffel con la mia statua".


----------



## Andrea1985 (13 Marzo 2016)

Ha detto per il momento quindi non è ufficiale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2016)

Andrea1985 ha scritto:


> Ha detto per il momento quindi non è ufficiale


"Per il momento" nel senso che questo si sa, appunto per il momento, sul suo futuro: che non sarà più un giocatore del PSG. Il prossimo step sarà l'annuncio della sua nuova squadra.


----------



## Andrea1985 (13 Marzo 2016)

Si comunque va via... Al 100% io problema è capire dove va... Per me 50% united 25% Chelsea 15% arsenal 5% real 4%bayern 1% Milan


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

*Ancora Ibra che conferma l'addio:"Resto solo se sostituiscono la Torre Eiffel con la mia statua".*


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Ibra che conferma l'addio:"Resto solo se sostituiscono la Torre Eiffel con la mia statua".*



Al posto dei francesi non ci penserei due volte


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Ibra che conferma l'addio:"Resto solo se sostituiscono la Torre Eiffel con la mia statua".*



Ibra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2016)

Quanto lo vorrei al Manchester United con Mourinho!!! Sarei piú felice di vederlo al Manchester, ma anche Chelsea che ij questo Milan...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2016)

Inutile illudersi ... Non facciamoci male


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Marzo 2016)

50% Manchester United, 25% Chelsea, 14% Bayern Monaco, 10,7% Arsenal, 0,2% USA, 0,1% di stima Milan.

Buona fortuna campione!


----------



## Hammer (13 Marzo 2016)

Va allo United, una squadra allenata da Mourinho (che ha sempre adorato) e che deve risorgere. Contro l'odiato Guardiola


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Ibra che conferma l'addio:"Resto solo se sostituiscono la Torre Eiffel con la mia statua".*


fatto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> fatto


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Ibra che conferma l'addio:"Resto solo se sostituiscono la Torre Eiffel con la mia statua".*



ahahahaha grande Zlatan sei il numero 1


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Marzo 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 50% Manchester United, 25% Chelsea, 14% Bayern Monaco, 10,7% Arsenal, 0,2% USA, 0,1% di stima Milan.
> 
> Buona fortuna campione!



all'arsenal di quei perdenti non ci andrà mai. 
il bayern lo escluderei a priori, non è nel loro stile comprare superstar di quel livello. 
al Chelsea di conte.....meh.

al real non lo vede nessuno ?


----------



## The Ripper (13 Marzo 2016)

va a chiudere da qualche parte facendo la vita da re.
Tanto non potrà vincere in Europa da nessuna parte. Quest'anno è la sua ultima chance.


----------



## juventino (14 Marzo 2016)

Onestamente non mi stupirebbe se facesse una scelta "bizzarra" tipo Roma o Atletico. Voi giustamente dite United, ma personalmente credo che andare in Inghilterra non gli interessi granché considerato che la Premier è l'unico campionato dove potrebbero venir fuori i limiti dell'età (è un mostro, ma sempre per i 35 ormai va).


----------



## Casnop (14 Marzo 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 50% Manchester United, 25% Chelsea, 14% Bayern Monaco, 10,7% Arsenal, 0,2% USA, 0,1% di stima Milan.
> 
> Buona fortuna campione!


L'idea di riportare lo United al posto che gli compete, guidato da uno come Mourinho, effettivamente credo che lo affascini. All'Old Trafford stanno per riaprire i botteghini per lo spettacolo. Venghino, signori, venghino...


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Marzo 2016)

Le possibilità di vedere Ibra da noi sono dell 0,5 % ad essere ottimisti. C'è solo una cosa che potrebbe far schizzare questa percentuale, la vittoria della champions con il Psg, ma ritengo improbabile questo evento. Se dovesse vincerla a quel punto potrebbe prendersi la pensione da noi, altrimenti andrà in Premier.


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2016)

Al Milan non ci torna a meno che in estate non nasca una nostra smisurata ambizione... cosa che dubito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale. Zlatan Ibrahimovic, a Bein Sport, ha comunicato che dalla prossima non sarà più un giocatore del Paris Saint Germain. Ecco quanto dichiarato dallo svedese:"Per il momento, non sarà più un giocatore del Psg dalla prossima stagione".
> 
> Poco dopo, ha confermato l'addio:"Resto solo se sostituiscono la Torre Eiffel con la mia statua".



Mi sbaglierò ma alla fine sta facendo tutto questo per avere il rinnovo con ritocco a rialzo dell'ingaggio e alla fine resterà.


----------

